# Trouble with my kitten´s toilet behaviour!



## Gabby (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have a five month old kitten, called Winston. I have had him since January and he has been adorable. However, two days ago he took a dump on a rug, just a few metres away from his litter tray - which I put down as an accident.

However, this morning he again took a dump on the same rug. His litter tray is kept clean, with faecal matter being removed every evening and the litter changed once a week. He has used the litter tray in between these two instances.

He has been to the vet for his check ups and I was assured he is in good health, and the ´jobbies´ on the rug were regular. Finally, I do not use chemicals when cleaning his litter tray just water and a bit of washing up liquid.

This has never happened before and is upsetting me. He´s lovely, full of character, but I can´t stand for this. What can I do? What is causing it?

Here is a picture of Winston:










2008_0410Image0206.jpg (1.1 MB)


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

try cleaning area that has been soiled with "simple solution" available from pets at home or good pet shops.
Also cats dont soil where they eat so put a small handful of cat biscuits down to detere him.
Is he neutered? he may be marking his teritory.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 12, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> try cleaning area that has been soiled with "simple solution" available from pets at home or good pet shops.
> Also cats dont soil where they eat so put a small handful of cat biscuits down to detere him.
> Is he neutered? he may be marking his teritory.


He´s not yet been neutered, as this is recommended when he´s 6 months old.

BTW, I have thrown the rug away, now.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I would book him in for his op as soon as possible. 
That simple solution is good for cleaning up all sorts(blood, Wee, poo,Hairball vomit) so i would recomend it for any future accidents,(not just the cats).

I'm sure some one will offer you some more advice soon, good luck


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gabby he's 5 mths old, but maybe move the tray to where he is/was dumping,and also when you clean out his tray try leaving a tiny amount of dump or wee-as i've found especially with boys that they don't like their tray being ultra clean-see not just human lads-me thinks He is at an age where his hormones are kicking in and this could be a way of him asserting his self-so you just have to show him..yes you rule but rule here


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

What kind of litter are you using. If its pellets he could just prefer to dump on something soft. If the rug was near the litter tray, then he was in the general vacinity, just favoured a nice soft place. Morrisons do a very cheap recycled paper litter, environmentally friendly but also very soft on the pawsies. You could try that. 

There is also a litter called Cat Attract, thats supposed to deal with inappropriate toileting, by having a special mixture in it that makes them want to use the tray. Plus its very small clay peices that clump so easy to get rid of the wees. You could try that, you can get it online.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gabby he's beautiful,though he loks a bit of a cheeky chappy


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

One of my cats is a total clean freak! If she has used the litter tray even just for a number 1 then how dare I expect her to use it again! To be honest we found that when we installed a cat flap the problem went away. Only issue we have now is when its raining and she can't decide whether to use the tray or go outside. We have had to occasionally stuff her into the litter tray where she duly goes and the look of relief on her face when she comes out is hillarious!

We truly are their slaves


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

have you tried putting Bicabonate of Soda on the place where he keeps doing his poops. This neutralises the smell, so he wont be as inclined to keep going back.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

One of my cats is a total clean freak! If she has used the litter tray even just for a number 1 then how dare I expect her to use it again!
Lynsey-this made me laugh-ours are just the same


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

PoppyLily said:


> have you tried putting Bicabonate of Soda on the place where he keeps doing his poops. This neutralises the smell, so he wont be as inclined to keep going back.


The "simple solution" suggested earlier also neatralizes odours by using a bacterial formula especially for amimal accidents and stains.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Putting food down in the area didn't work for us as she just peed on top of the food.

Do you know I've just realised that I am the slave of the wierdest bunch of cats ever, they are so not normal! Think I need a drink, thank god its Friday!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Lynsey said:


> Putting food down in the area didn't work for us as she just peed on top of the food.
> 
> Do you know I've just realised that I am the slave of the wierdest bunch of cats ever, they are so not normal! Think I need a drink, thank god its Friday!


LOL


----------

